# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Любовь и самопожертвование

## Irina

*Что вы думаете по этому поводу?
Пример*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Молодой парень. Нет жены, нет детей. Нет обязанностей перед обществом. Только любовь в его сердце. И когда это сердце понадобилось для его любви, он его отдал. 
Я считаю - это поступок. Поступок требующий силы воли и характера. многие только на словах герои, а когда нужны конкретные действия, только отговорки. А отговорка как дырка в жо**, у каждого найдётся.

----------


## HARON

Смысл героического поступка в том,что от его свершения кому-то стало хорошо.
Ну и кому тут стало хорошо? 

*Каждый день она мечтала увидеть его,почувствовать его запах,дотронуться до его губ,
слышать его голос*

Как ей теперь жить? Зная,что он умер для неё? Или никто уже не помнит" Ромео и Джульетту"?





> Я считаю - это поступок. Поступок требующий силы воли и характера. многие только на словах герои, а когда нужны конкретные действия, только отговорки.


Что это ПОСТУПОК, я согласен! Вот только в определении этого поступка наверное мы разайдёмся во мнениях.))

----------


## Sanych

А его забыл?!!! Ему как жить зная что его любовь умирает????!! И не в романе Шекспира, а прямо сейчас в больнице.

----------


## HARON

> А его забыл?!!! Ему как жить зная что его любовь умирает????!! И не в романе Шекспира, а прямо сейчас в больнице.


Действовать надо--не останавливаясь ни перед чем!!!

Впрочем,всё зависит от силы любви.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*"Нет больше той любви, как если кто положит душу свою за друзей своих."
Ин.15:13*

----------


## Irina

Повторюсь, не хотела бы я такого самопожертвования и никогда не приняла бы его, если бы знала о том что мой близкий человек хочет это сделать.

----------

